# Ungula Fuzz with Cleft Mod



## Lono10c (Dec 17, 2019)

*Two Ungula builds, one with Cleft Mod


*

After trying a couple kits, my first serious build that I tried was the Ungula fuzz.   It didn't go well.  I didn't fork up the cash for a pair of 2N1308 transistors and just tried to 'figure it out' using similar transistors. I really wish I would have used sockets, because I ended up destroying several transistors as I swapped out different types.  I ended up getting frustrated and put this on the shelf until I had a little more experience.

A few months later I built a *Greengage*, and was able to solve a voltage issue that was killing my signal flow through an IC.  With the knowledge of how to use a multi-meter & audio probe to troubleshoot the circuit, I decided to re-visit the *Ungula*.

I figured out that my transistors were backward, and the crappy old wire I was using kept falling apart.  I also completely burnt out the socket for my LED's anode, so I had to solder a little jumper from the positive terminal to the LED itself.  I used MPSA13 transistors, which are called for in the Cleft mod, but for the rest of the components, I stuck to the original design.  So it isn't a true Ungula, it isnt really a Cleft, kindof a hybrid.  It is now the *HOLY FUZZ.* I originally picked up the Holy Fuzz off Craigslist, it was an extremely modded Fuzz Face clone, but I never liked the way it sounded. It was un-usable on a pedalboard, just out of control noise. I gutted the enclosure, and stuffed the Ungula in there. Good move. I also moved the I/O jacks to the top.

The Holy Fuzz sounds really good.  Its still very similar to the EQD, but I didn't put much time into comparison.  Its a controlled and direct Fuzz, not a lot of noise and scream.  The Tone & Shift knobs give it a lot of range.

With two pedals working, I decided I wanted to try another one, and see if I could do a really clean build.  This time, I went full Cleft Mod (mostly because I already had MPSA13's, a pair of 2N1308's go for $10 on eBay).  I bought all the right parts, some better capacitors, PCB mount pots, and a pre-drilled enclosure.  The *Clefted Ungula *went right together, no problems at all!  Plugged it in, and I had FUZZ!  I don't plan on painting the enclosure (because, uh, I'm like that), but I popped on some red knobs & a red DC jack.  It was a fast and smooth build, and I'm super excited with how clean it turned out.

The Clefted Ungula also sounds really good.  I didn't put much time in comparing it to a Hoof, but I'm really happy with it.  Super tight fuzz, lots of tone control, lots of gain.  Sounds good on guitar & bass.  A fun build, the board has a simple layout without any ICs to solder. The plans are top notch. It just leaves me wanting more, I finished two more pedals after this, just bought 5 more projects from PedalPCB!

I always thought the Hoof sounded a little thin, I'd like to get a more booming sound like a green Big Muff that consumes a large frequency range.  If there are any suggestions on how to get a little more out of it, please let me know.









*Cleft Mod*


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice work!  We learn by doing.  There is nothing magic about 2N1308s, you can try other Ge transistors.  I saw a gut-shot of a EQD Hoof and it had 2N647 transistors.  For the Hoof / Ungula, the transistors need to be low leakage.  Socketing Ge transistors is a good idea because chances are, you will want to try different ones.

For a fatter tone, increase C1, C3, C4 and C7.  Try 220nF or 470nF.  Do C7 first and see if it gets you where you want to go.  Use film caps.

One more thing, if you're not using the top half of the SHIFT pot's range, then increase C10 for some midrange boost when SHIFT is below noon.  Try 22nF.


----------



## gri (May 18, 2020)

Nice I'm building one also right now. I have the MPsa13 transistors for the cleft mod but I can't seem to find the others. Any suggestions for substitution for the other two? I do have the regular ungula transistors


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2020)

You can't find 2N5089? Nonsense! Tayda, DigiKey, Mouser & Arrow sell them.  There are also many subs.  What transistors do you have?


----------



## Barry (May 19, 2020)

Nice looking builds!


----------

